
Everyday DSP for Programmers: Signal Envelopes - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/10/everyday-dsp-for-programmers-signal.html
======
Animats
That is very well done. There's a whole series of those articles; start at
[1].

[1] [http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/08/everyday-dsp-
for-p...](http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/08/everyday-dsp-for-
programmers-basic.html)

------
shermanyo
Great article and the interactive diagrams did a better job visualizing than
any I've come across.

DSP is an area I just haven't had the opportunity to work in, so I always find
it interesting as I piece things together over time.

I may just be motivated to sit down and give it some proper time and effort,
thanks for a great post.

If you have any other links or resources you recommend, I'd be super
interested. I'll likely look into audio, but will spend some time on the
fundamentals. It would be cool to mess with SDR at some stage too...

~~~
koblenski
Thanks, for another good introduction to DSP, there's this excellent website:
[http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/index.h...](http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/index.html). It also has good animations, and some are more
interactive than mine. It takes a bit of a different path through DSP
concepts, and focuses on the relationship between circles, trigonometric
functions, and signal analysis.

For a more in depth study of DSP, I would recommend this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Digital-Signal-
Processin...](http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Digital-Signal-Processing-
Richard-ebook/dp/B004DI7JIQ). It's quite readable for a textbook, and from my
experience with linear algebra and signals and systems texts (they're all
related), it's more understandable.

It would be nice to have a full online, animated DSP book, as that's a natural
fit for DSP, but I'm not aware of something like that, yet. Maybe these posts
could be the beginning of something like that.

(edit: Amazon link)

~~~
hcrisp
There is no better book than Rick Lyons' that is linked above on Amazon (and I
have browsed many others). I believe his book has several other frequency-
specific methods for envelope estimation.

------
cozzyd
If you need something more robust but more complicated, the Hilbert envelope
can be a good choice.

~~~
planteen
The Hilbert transform is a good choice when dealing with an amplitude
modulated signal with a carrier frequency, but is useless for something
without one (like a speech signal).

~~~
krapht
Still, the Hilbert transform is fundamental knowledge. Although it may not be
particularly suited for analyzing speech, it is crucial for understanding
communications theory. It's a good next step in the study of envelopes.

